# Slugs again



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Several years ago on here when I complained about the problem I have with slugs around my house (and I’ve even had them inside which is creepy) somebody recommended Coreys slug killer. 

I sprinkled it around the house then never had any problems. the past two weeks i’ve seen several, one in the middle of my screen door and even though I have new windows somehow when I open a window yesterday to get fresh air there was one inside the screen. I saw shiny trail marks last week on porch carpet and now I’m just sitting here texting with friends and looked down and there’s a new shiny trail. I looked closer in there was a granddaddy slug headed right for my chair! Using a trowel I scooped him up, took him out to the patio an chopped it in half.

I don’t know if this is the season for them or what but today I’m going to sprinkle Coreys around my house again.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

You need a pet duck. They hunt them down and eat them.


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

@Startingover be careful your doggies don't get into the Coreys. They love that stuff to eat, but it hates them back. But, it also works great on the snails and slugs. There's also liquids, which are supposed to be safer around pets. Getting nostalgic about the good old days of garden shop management.

@Nealtw has a point about biological control. Some animals eat snails and slugs ravenously. When I first moved into my house in 2002, snails and slugs were all over. "Crunch crunch squish squish" underfoot whenever it rained. Eeew!

Now, there's hardly any at all. I mean, it's like the main boulevard that's devoid of traffic. I'll find one under a rock, here and there. Literally 1/100 or less compared to what there was back in 2002. I've heard that raccoons, possums, skunks or all of them, eat snails and slugs but I haven't seen direct evidence. As for ducks, why not?


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

DoomsDave said:


> @Startingover be careful your doggies don't get into the Coreys. They love that stuff to eat, but it hates them back. But, it also works great on the snails and slugs. There's also liquids, which are supposed to be safer around pets. Getting nostalgic about the good old days of garden shop management.
> 
> @Nealtw has a point about biological control. Some animals eat snails and slugs ravenously. When I first moved into my house in 2002, snails and slugs were all over. "Crunch crunch squish squish" underfoot whenever it rained. Eeew!
> 
> Now, there's hardly any at all. I mean, it's like the main boulevard that's devoid of traffic. I'll find one under a rock, here and there. Literally 1/100 or less compared to what there was back in 2002. I've heard that raccoons, possums, skunks or all of them, eat snails and slugs but I haven't seen direct evidence. As for ducks, why not?


no pets, but I do like the wildlife in my yard.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

DoomsDave said:


> . . .be careful your doggies don't get into the Coreys.


Did they have the "flakes" when you were working in the garden shop? It's safer than the pellets.


----------



## Old Thomas (Nov 28, 2019)

I put a little beer in a shallow saucer. Slugs go in, get drunk and drown. And I get to drink the rest of the bottle of beer.


----------



## dj3 (Apr 27, 2020)

The beer treatment is also good for earwigs, silverfish, crickets.
They love beer to death.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

dj3 said:


> The beer treatment is also good for earwigs, silverfish, crickets.
> They love beer to death.


I didn’t know that. I had silverfish.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

Water the lawn with beer, it'll come up half cut.


----------

